# Sassafras wood?



## kansasqueball

I went to my wood supplier the other day to replenish my stock of pecan chunks, and they had Sassafras for sale.  I've never heard of this wood being used before, so decided to give it a pass.  Some research on this site and other corners of the internet give mixed reviews.  Some sources say it is unsuitable, and others say it's great.

Has anybody here ever actually smoked with Sassafras, and if so, what do you think about it?


----------



## thestealth

Sassafras contains safrole...which has caused cancer in laboratory rats and has been banned (as an additive) by the FDA.  Growing up, my grand mother used to always make sassafras tea for a summer time treat for the family.  No one ever got cancer.


----------



## cliffcarter

Some info picked up at another site-

If you smoke with sassafras remove the bark, season at least 6 months if the wood is split or 1 year if it is not.Here is the link-

http://www.thesmokering.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14774


----------



## pignit

I use sassafras on pork and it is excellent. If you want to flavor a steak nicely add a few chips when grilling.


----------



## thenameisryan

Sassafras is great mixed with Hickory when smoking a sugar cured ham...


----------



## lynnbanducci

I just used sassafras chips to smoke a chicken last week & it came out great, my husband loved it. It was a nice light flavor not over powering at all Thumbs Up


----------



## duffman

I tried a beer this weekend that was aged with Sassafras wood. It was very good. My first thought was using it to smoke with. I am going to have to track some down.


----------



## bluewhisper

I've used some i years past, and it struck me as the sweetest-tasting wood smoke flavor I've found.


----------



## heath dyer

I will say this about sassafras wood.  It's best with pork.  My uncle use to use it all the time.  I'm using it chicken tonight.  I think the flavor is great it's one of my faverate woods.  And the leaves can be dried up and ground to make file.  We use that in our gumbos down here in Louisiana


----------



## jose sixpak

I use sassafras all the time (Only the root and I cure it for a year or two) for Smoking my hot peppers into pepper flakes 













6dnC4g5.jpg



__ jose sixpak
__ Sep 14, 2016






, mixed with a little hickory, and apple, It's the best. Plus, I have a whole forest of it in my back yard.

Still smokin after all these years.


----------



## Torc

Did some yard cleanup and one of my projects was to trip up the sassafras tree growing at the base of an oak. Not wanting to waste, the leaves are up to dry (having to remove at least 6 cycada just in the process).

I am wondering about the small dead branches and twigs I cleared. Can those be used for smoking as well as is or should I debark them first?


----------



## 1MoreFord

Use as is.  Don't waste your time debarking.


----------

